#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] [獸裝委託]一隻巨鷹

## Dingz

幾日前, 突然在FA上有獸找我作獸裝!!!  :Shocked:  

跟他談好價錢後, 就動手開工喔 :3

現在就弄到這個樣子  :Rolling Eyes: 



不打算收狼幣, 我通常都會將過程放上 FA 的

希望大家喜歡 :3

----------


## jtacrnk

已經這麼厲害可以接受委託啦

那.....我來排第二位好了  :onion_58:

----------


## 哈士奇

做的真好@@
題外話:最下方照片中右上角是你的寵物嗎?哈士奇?
看起來真悠閒~

----------


## Dingz

jtacrnk:

好~就收你一個好價錢吧   :Twisted Evil:  

其實我還宥很多地方要學習吧  :Embarassed:  

多謝你的讚賞啊 :3

哈士奇:

是喔, 牠是我家小哈, 很喜歡睡覺耶 :3

----------


## 夜星

做得好厲害............
通常我都是委託別人自己待在家裡喝茶的(?
很顯然他是類似禿鷹的鷹(也可能是真正的禿鷹..........
可以幫他加些髮(髮?

----------


## Dingz

夜星:
好厲害?不敢當不敢當  :Embarassed:  
還有很多進步的空間吧

這隻原本設定有很多頭髮
我不善於處理頭髮, 現在傷腦筋中  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## b321234

一定要經常更新啊XDD
好棒好棒~

----------


## 好喝的茶

丁丁超強的，拿到委託耶︰3
支持丁丁經常更新，還有講講製作過程的苦樂嘍。

很好奇嘴喙是用什麼做的，看起來可以做武器的樣子。(？)

----------


## Dingz

b321234, 好茶:

因為近來有很多私事要處理, 所以比較少更新, 分享. 還望見諒  :Embarassed:  

這是現在的進度 :3



去到貼毛毛的部分不敢做的太快, 一失足成千古恨啊><

至於嘴喙是用泡棉+鐵絲, 再包上絨布弄出來的 :3


好茶你這樣一說, 的確有點像肩甲啊  :Embarassed:  (?)

----------


## b321234

> b321234, 好茶:
> 
> 因為近來有很多私事要處理, 所以比較少更新, 分享. 還望見諒  
> 
> 這是現在的進度 :3
> 
> 
> 
> 去到貼毛毛的部分不敢做的太快, 一失足成千古恨啊><
> ...


超棒的說XDD

繼續加油加油~~~

等著你以後成為第二代beastcub ;3

----------


## 混血狼狗

哇唔~丁紙好棒哦~~~~
哇咔哇咔~~
要是能常年接受委托就好啦~

----------


## Dingz

有好一段時間沒來到樂園了，都在自閉弄毛毛裝  :Laughing:  

先來一下進度  :Mr. Green:  　



頭上那個道具是一個耳機，原設中這隻老鷹因為聽力不好要戴助聽器

就這樣，開始了第一次弄道具啦～～

還好，這個耳機設定比較簡單，弄的過程還算順利

這個耳機弄了大約一星期左右

如果有獸有興趣想知道如果建做我才貼圖吧 (逃)



這對鷹爪有點巨大，因為原設中這隻老鷹是隻肌肉毛毛w

為了要平衡比例的關係，只好弄大一點囉～

這隻腳腳可以水洗，腳管裡有絲質襯裡布，穿起來很舒服的www

腳甲用上了亮面反光布，這樣在黑夜中橫過馬路莓就不怕被車撞啦XD (大誤

如果有獸有興趣想知道如果建做不要問我了...因為我忘記拍攝 (光速逃)

----------


## hosun

貼上毛毛, 便好看來了。 很正啊。

----------


## Dingz

好了, 終於完成這一隻巨鷹了 (呼)
共用了2兩個半月的時間完成




當中用了很多新方法 / 第一次, 例如:

-骨骼筋腱系統, 使牠可以正常開合咀巴, 也是我第一次弄的成功的開合咀巴
-卡通鳥咀
-第一次弄道具
-半follow-me eyes
-第一次弄假髮

快要死掉了QQ,多謝欣賞!

----------


## 好喝的茶

丁丁好厲害，獸設還原度很高啊\OWO/
我看過部分實物，丁丁做獸裝超棒的\OWO/

什麼時候會有穿著獸裝的照片呢︰3？

----------


## Dingz

> 丁丁好厲害，獸設還原度很高啊\OWO/
> 我看過部分實物，丁丁做獸裝超棒的\OWO/
> 
> 什麼時候會有穿著獸裝的照片呢︰3？


啊~很快喔, 香港剛巧有動漫展來臨, 就7月27 ~ 31

打算去 第 3 ~ 5 日, 如果有興趣的香港獸也可以一起來啊~~

愈多人愈好玩啊 :3

----------


## 孤傲

做得好專業 XD
要經常更新喔
繼續加油 ~

----------


## 紅峽青燦

丁丁鼠我是不是可以委你做獸裝啦~
這很極品說~
加油!
期待再看到其他的

----------


## Dingz

當然可以囉 :3, 可以去 http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dingz/ 先看看資料喔~

----------


## 紅峽青燦

看來似乎必須等到我稍有財力才行了~
畢竟還是靠家養的學生~
加上港台運費......

等我有錢了丁丁鼠的技術也更好了對吧~(大笑)
支持支持~

----------


## wingwolf

超厲害！
丁丁果然是手工達人，不，是手工達鼠:3
果斷Watch丁丁的FA和DA~~~

若有機會和Money我也希望能來支持一下丁丁鼠的生意呢XD
具現化系的能力實在是太霸氣了啊:3

----------


## Dingz

> 超厲害！
> 丁丁果然是手工達人，不，是手工達鼠:3
> 果斷Watch丁丁的FA和DA~~~
> 
> 若有機會和Money我也希望能來支持一下丁丁鼠的生意呢XD
> 具現化系的能力實在是太霸氣了啊:3


唉額 什麼時候變成了 hunter x hunter XDDDDD (被拖走
其實完成了上一隻  Sergal 之後, 對這隻巨鷹也不是太滿意啦QQ

下一隻我相信會更好的 wwww, 多謝觀賞 :3

----------

